# Here's mine...



## Chase265 (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm not a fan of Hamann rims, but your interior looks amazing. Best BMW interior I've seen to date, honestly.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

The interior is stunning! Did you get this through BMW Individual or was this custom work??

Rock'in 325ci :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Chase265 (Jan 10, 2002)

the interior was a custom job


----------

